# I NEED an opinion



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm at work today and we have in some spinning fibers. I always say that I am not particularly fond of Merino but to be honest I have never spun a prepared Merino that I was fond of and the fibers I prepared myself were a pain to deal with.

So I thought I would try some of these and reevaluate my opinion. Here is the dilemma. I like two of the colorways that we have and I want you all to help me choose. I do not have any project in mind for this fiber so that isn't a factor, it will tell me what it wants to be.

Here is a link to the fibers. The colorways I want to choose from are Redwood Forest and Cottage Garden. Help!!! http://frabjousfibers.com/wool.cfm


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh geez Marchwind! That is like picking between Paradise and Rapture. Impossible.

Okay, I say you do Redwood Forest. 
(or just send it to me... )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL GAM! I think I may be leaning that direction. It's 8 oz. for $30 and I get 30% off that price so not bad really. Thank goodness for tax refunds


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The other one is gorgeous too. 

I am just not a huge fan of pink, is all. 
Pink next to green? Orange too? (just my opinion, LOL)

Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well to be honest the Redwood Forest one sort of reminded me of that wool you spun up for your socks. We also have Enchanted and Tapestry. Too many to choose from


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you should revel in the cool colors. 

My top didn't have nearly the green of that one. 
The blue and brown came together to make a mossy green,
but it was more blue. Redwood Forest, that will come out greener.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yeah I'm a cool color type of gal


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the Redwood, as well. The earth tones in there are beautiful.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

All of those are really nice, but I like the redwood also.
hmmm DH was asking what i wanted for mom's day... think I will send him that link!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, so pretty! I'm so glad I don't spin, lol...I'd spend a fortune! I definitely vote for Redwood Forest!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I vote for Redwood Forest - very earthy and rich! Please post pictures when you're done - I have not done any spinning with color (only natural), so I'm having a very hard time picturing how some of these rovings end up looking when they become yarn


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would ecourage you to get both, just so you don't have to fret about making the right choice


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I vote for Redwood, or buy both.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think the Cottage Garden would spin up beautifully! Pink next to green & orange really makes all the colors POP, if you spin them cleanly and don't overlap too much.



> That is like picking between Paradise and Rapture. Impossible.


Okay, Am I the only one that went back to find out what colors Paradise & Rapture were?? :doh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi I was thinking about this more and when you say "spin them cleanly" I *think* I get what you mean. Wouldnt it be neat to give several different spinners the same roving and see how different the yarns they make would be? You can do infinite things with a dyed roving like this! 

I have only done 1! 4 oz roving, so far, and I have thought of at least 4 different ways I could have spun it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:run:Oh my, Yeah! When I get 4-8 oz of a colorway, I have to spin it all else I will get different results.

I can see the Cottage Garden spun with long sections of just one color, then chain-plyed to keep those colors true, 

Or 2-ply them and get a real cool barber pole effect

Or split the roving and spin a single overlapping multiple colors and then chain or 2 ply for 2 other totally different effects.

So cool!!

AHHHHHHH! :run: AHHHHH!

sigh, I just love Fiber Arts!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Out of the two-Redwood Forest.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Wouldnt it be neat to give several different spinners the same roving and see how different the yarns they make would be? You can do infinite things with a dyed roving like this!


GAM - what a great idea! I've been so confused by the whole color thing, and what results you can get, that I just need to DO it. (And put it in a book to record the results so I don't forget... haha)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

First impressions: Redwood Forest

After looking at the page for a bit and drooling on the keyboard, I could see how Cottage Garden could really be fun. I love a strong pink and orange together. 

I think I need to dye some wool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I walked out with the Redwood Forest. I doubt it will get spun for awhile. I'm still working on this big spinning project. I was waylaid by life events but I hope to get back on track with that. I also asked one of my guild member to buy me a bag of roving from Francine of Rovings. Some of our guild when up to Canada for their retreat which take place every spring. She told me that it is blues and greens and I think purples, I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rainwood forrest due to the blue in it.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Redwood forest for me too...the other one is toooooo redddddd. :0


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Cottage garden for you, moulan rouge for me


----------

